# Need Help With Market Research



## CritterCountry (May 27, 2011)

*Market Research-Questionnaire-Ontario people only*




I need this to start my own pony business and would really appreciate it if you guys would help me out, thanks

* Market Research Questionnaire For Tiny Tail Pony Services*

Please answer n/a if the question does not apply.

Will will only have ponies 12hh and under. (mainly shetlands/minis for leadline)

__________________________________________________ _______________________________

1) a) Do you have any on-site Pony Ride businesses in your area?

b) Are they successful?

2) In the case that there isn't, would you use one if there was?

3) Have you used a pony ride business in the past?

4) Would you use one again?

5) What was the average cost of the pony ride per half hour/ hour?

6) Would you pay for a photo of the pony ride?

7) What would you expect to pay for said photo?

8) Would you be willing to have your child wear a helmet?

9) Do you own any horses or ponies?

10) Do you keep them at home?

11) What are they used for?

12) Would you board your mini/pony out if you could no longer keep them at your residence or bought one but had nowhere to keep it?

13) Do you think if you had a pregnant mare that you have enough experience to raise a foal on your own?

14) Would you be more comfortable letting someone else raise the foal for you?

15) What would you expect to pay for basic foal training?

16) What would you expect to pay for a month of foal training including board?

17) Would you pay to have someone else back and break your pony for you?

18) What would you expect to pay for a month of training including board?

19) Would you like to introduce your child to horses if they aren't already?

20) Would you pay to have your child gain hands on knowledge and theory taught to them on horse and pony care?

21) What would you expect to pay for a three hour session?

22) Would you like your child to spend 5 hours a day in summer 3-5 days a week, at day camp, learning, playing games and riding ponies?

23) What would you expect to pay for 3 days? 7 Days?

24) How far would you drive for any of these services?

25) What type of product would make you more interested in the business?

26) Do your kids share the same passion for horses/ponies as you do?


----------



## tifflunn (May 31, 2011)

1) a) Do you have any on-site Pony Ride businesses in your area? Some where in the vacinity.

b) Are they successful? Seem to be

2) In the case that there isn't, would you use one if there was? I think one or possible we have 2 not sure if the second one is still in business

3) Have you used a pony ride business in the past? no

4) Would you use one again?

N/A

5) What was the average cost of the pony ride per half hour/ hour? dont know

6) Would you pay for a photo of the pony ride? I wouldn't have plenty of them here my self- but see people doing this

7) What would you expect to pay for said photo? $5.00?

8) Would you be willing to have your child wear a helmet? always

9) Do you own any horses or ponies? yep

10) Do you keep them at home? Yep

11) What are they used for? Show, fun, pets

12) Would you board your mini/pony out if you could no longer keep them at your residence or bought one but had nowhere to keep it? not sure- its pretty expensive for a mini last time I checked around

13) Do you think if you had a pregnant mare that you have enough experience to raise a foal on your own? well have done three and thats enough for me

14) Would you be more comfortable letting someone else raise the foal for you? no not raise it but maybe foal out?

15) What would you expect to pay for basic foal training? n/a

16) What would you expect to pay for a month of foal training including board? n/a

17) Would you pay to have someone else back and break your pony for you? yep if I had one big enough

18) What would you expect to pay for a month of training including board? $300-400

19) Would you like to introduce your child to horses if they aren't already? already are

20) Would you pay to have your child gain hands on knowledge and theory taught to them on horse and pony care? I am already doing that LOL

21) What would you expect to pay for a three hour session? I pay $40.00 an hour for english riding lessons- three hours is two long of a session at once

22) Would you like your child to spend 5 hours a day in summer 3-5 days a week, at day camp, learning, playing games and riding ponies? of course cant afford it

23) What would you expect to pay for 3 days? 7 Days?

24) How far would you drive for any of these services? 20 mins

25) What type of product would make you more interested in the business?

26) Do your kids share the same passion for horses/ponies as you do? no


----------



## CritterCountry (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the honest replies!


----------

